# Buying a used car before/after moving from CA to AL



## Sam Spade (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm planning on moving soon from California to Alabama. My current car is old and I'm losing confidence in its reliability, so I'm thinking I'll buy something newer that would also be good for giving Uber a try, but there are some details I need to iron out regarding when and where to buy the car, and the more I look into it online, the more confused I get, so I'm hoping perhaps someone that has already dealt with this sort of thing can walk me through it.

The car market where I currently live in CA is a lot bigger than where I'm moving to in AL, so just in terms of finding the car I want, CA is a lot easier.

I'm wondering, though if I were to buy the car in CA shortly before moving to AL, would I want to register it in CA first, or could/should I hold off and only register it in AL?

From what I can tell, I pay sales tax in the state it is being first registered in, and in CA the state+local tax is about 7.75%. When I google the tax in AL, it is apparently 2% state plus 0.75% county plus another 1.25% for the city, but I'm seeing stuff like, "only if the vehicle is delivered in the city" -- hence my increasing confusion. I'm wondering if that means buying the car out-of-state would dodge the city part of the tax, so I'd only pay 2.75%. Or, does it mean the vehicle is "delivered" wherever it is first registered, which would make it delivered in the city?

What I really don't want to happen is to buy the car in CA and then get to AL and find out I was supposed to have registered it in person in CA and be in a legal limbo.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Why not just buy the car once you move to AL to avoid having to register your car twice and pay ridiculous CA taxes?


----------



## Sam Spade (Jun 13, 2018)

Did you not read the part where I said, "The car market where I currently live in CA is a lot bigger than where I'm moving to in AL, so just in terms of finding the car I want, CA is a lot easier."

In particular, if I wanted to get something like a Prius, they are very rare in AL compared to CA!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Assuming you're buying from a dealership:

You'll have to register the car in CA, pay the dues, take it to AL and repeat the process. Convenience does cost.

Your other option, go to AL, get the car delivered to you, pay for shipping. Dealer will handle the paperwork. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Sam Spade (Jun 13, 2018)

The other consideration would be, what if I buy from a private party instead of a dealer?

Also, just out of curiosity, if I already lived in AL and let's say my cousin in GA wanted to sell me his car, or I was in Atlanta and saw some rare car on a dealer lot that I wanted to buy, how would that work? Would my options be 1) to register it in GA first and 2) to have it shipped to my house in AL, or could I just buy it in GA, drive it from GA to AL, and register it in AL?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Have you researched the difference in the price of the vehicle between the states? What about tax rate? State laws regarding registration can also be relevant considerations. 

In many vehicles, the price difference between the states can be considerable. If you insist on purchasing in CA, you're going to pay a higher price for the vehicle, the taxes will probably be higher, you'll have to pay CA registration, and in many cases you'll have to pay to re-register the vehicle in AL once you get there. 

I once purchased a vehicle in FL, paid FL taxes and registration, drove it there for a few months, then drove it to my home in WA, and to register it there I had to pay the difference between the tax rates, which cost me almost $1,100 Yeah, to resiter the stupid ass car cost me almost $1100 bucks. (FL tax was ~7%, WA tax was 10%, so I had to pay an additional 3% on the total vehicle price) 

Cars are cars, and if you can't find the right vehicle in AL, you still may be better off looking in GA, or FL rather than pay a CA premium for it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know about a private buy but usually if you are getting it from a dealer you can get temporary tags and then just register in your new jurisdiction.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think I’d rather take my chances in AL for numerous reasons already presented. There must be at least one Prius available at a Toyota dealership in AL. I would buy certified preowned with a limited warranty. Make sure no hurricane damage.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Depending where you are in AL you have Atlanta GA on the right side and Pensacola Florida to the South, North is Chatanooga/Nashville..

You will have plenty of car options in AL even if you have to drive 2 hours (which in CA 2 hours drive is like 10 miles).

Worst case is you use a site that delivers what you want.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sam Spade said:


> The other consideration would be, what if I buy from a private party instead of a dealer?
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, if I already lived in AL and let's say my cousin in GA wanted to sell me his car, or I was in Atlanta and saw some rare car on a dealer lot that I wanted to buy, how would that work? Would my options be 1) to register it in GA first and 2) to have it shipped to my house in AL, or could I just buy it in GA, drive it from GA to AL, and register it in AL?


No.
You get temp plate in Ga .
You get bill of sale & signed Title.
You buy insurance.
Drive it back on temp plate.
$2.00 in some states $30.00 in others 
Then Register it and get permanent plate in home state.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Find out exactly what documents are needed in Alabama
and if at all possible try to avoid pay anything to California. (maybe a temporary tag if needed)
Try and contact the tax office of the county you are moving to. Check their website but verify with a phone call.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No matter WHAT you do
Get insurance before it touches highway !

I drove one back from Providence Rhode Island to New Orleans with no plate or certificate of transport.

I had insurance.

With no insurance, would be in jail with confiscated vehicle.

Do not put tires on highway Without insurance.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sam Spade said:


> I'm planning on moving soon from California to Alabama. My current car is old and I'm losing confidence in its reliability, so I'm thinking I'll buy something newer that would also be good for giving Uber a try, but there are some details I need to iron out regarding when and where to buy the car, and the more I look into it online, the more confused I get, so I'm hoping perhaps someone that has already dealt with this sort of thing can walk me through it.
> 
> The car market where I currently live in CA is a lot bigger than where I'm moving to in AL, so just in terms of finding the car I want, CA is a lot easier.
> 
> ...


Just a point--not about taxes etc.: There are cars all over the country that have been flooded. I'm in Houston. Hundreds of thousands were flooded here during Harvey. Plus we have flooding EVERY year. So find out where ANY used car came from before buying. And get it checked out, specifically looking for flood damage. I don't know if either area you're thinking about has been flooded in the last few years, but if it has, the chances go up a lot when it comes to this. However, flooded cars are all over.

I would be loath to buy a used car anywhere near Houston right now. Especially from a private citizen. Certified used from a new car dealer, not some small used shop, is the way to go. Many folks dry out the car, get it working, and don't say it was flooded. You have more recourse if it's a new car dealer.

Car fax won't help you if it wasn't reported.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

California cars are almost guaranteed to be rust free because of the long drought, no snow or road salt ever touched most of them. Depending on the age of the vehicle, that alone may be work the hassle of getting a California car.
It rains more than Seattle in Alabama and used cars there are often rust buckets.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I would go to the DMV (or AAA if you’re a member) and explain what you are trying to accomplish. Good luck.


----------

